# Babies



## rabbitsrock (May 16, 2009)

From my last post I said that my rabbit louie had babies. Shes a mini rex and the buck is a mini lop, and i was wondering if any of the babies would turn out to be lops? Anyway pictures

first born








I think 5 days old








and a week old









They are now 13 days old and have opened there eyes!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, they are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are so cute


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhhh there lovely.
they probably will have some lop ears but you wont know until there a bit older.


----------



## Dark killer (May 17, 2009)

Wow they are so cute even then mine


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr there sooooooooooo cute i love rabbits


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! x


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

uber amounts of cuteness


----------

